# Huge HO Grandstand complex



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I moved & while I still have the layout I have not dusted it & reassembled it. If someone is interested in buying this grandstand complex PM me or contact me off list for details as I'm thinking about starting fresh. I also have a large Suzuka style ferris wheel. Cheers!

Randy Pepprock
Dioramas Plus
[email protected]


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wish I could buy it all. That's such a great looking setup.


----------



## cometstang (Apr 27, 2010)

PM sent


----------

